

Ask HN: Anyone hiring entry level positions? (NY,SF,Canada) - Jonovono

Hey HN. So I just graduated and was planning to do an internship but it kinda fell through at the last minute so now I am looking for employment (entry level/internship).<p>I am currently in SF so if you are in the area I'd be happy to just stop by and chat :) I am looking for a job in SF area, NY area or Canada. I am Canadian so I understand I would have to relocate, but I really want to do that if it is not an issue.<p>About me:<p>I just graduated from university with an honors in Computer Science. So far my experience consists of projects I have worked on myself. I learn easily, am passionate and creative, and love getting things done.<p>I work mainly in JS,NodeJS/Meteor, C/++, Ruby/Rails, and have done things on the front and backend. I would not say I am an expert in these, but am comfortable with them and will be continually developing the skill.<p>My Github: https://github.com/jonovono/<p>And I few of my main projects:<p>http://tunesicles.com : A music web app I made to make it easy to search for songs/albums and play them quickly with youtube. Made with NodeJS. I used Nginx, monit and other technologies.<p>http://tunes.meteor.com : Another music site I made to learn MeteorJS.<p>http://urconnecting.com : HubChilla clone. A site made for the University of Regina. Basically a chat roulette for SMS.<p>http://github.com/Jonovono/C : A script for giving comments to files/folders in the terminal.<p>Thanks! At the very least I would be up to meet some people while here in SF or stop by some cool offices! I could relocate / start pretty much immediately.<p>Email me: me@jonovono.com (My name is Jordan)
======
Jonovono
Clickable: <http://github.com/jonovono/>

<http://tunesicles.com>

<http://tunes.meteor.com>

<http://urconnecting.com>

<http://github.com/Jonovono/C>

------
tectonic
Hi Jordan, send me an email. My info is in my profile.

~~~
BrewerOnRails
For some reason, I felt it necessary to click every link on your website.

~~~
tectonic
Haha, it strikes again!

------
Tangaroa
I wish I could say anyone was hiring at the entry level, but everything I see
is "senior", "manager", or "3+ years experience required". It leaves me
wondering how anybody starts out.

You already have a lot of skills and experience for someone who just
graduated. A business should be glad to get you at entry-level wages. Good
luck finding work.

~~~
Jonovono
Thanks!

